# RTX 2080 ti mining question



## Carsomyr (Mar 31, 2021)

Is it safe to use nicehash on my gaming pc 24/7?
(got an RTX 2080 ti) 
When I use the "optimize setting) for my rtx 2080 ti, the OC becomes +1000mhz on the memory (which I'm worried might be a bit too high for long term) 

Your thoughts?


----------



## trog100 (Mar 31, 2021)

its hard to say.. if 1000 bothers you drop it to 900.. the hash rate wont go down by much..

i use my own settings which are.. 1000 on the memory.. minus 200 on the core and %61 power with the fans at 80%..

trog


----------



## Carsomyr (Mar 31, 2021)

trog100 said:


> its hard to say.. if 1000 bothers you drop it to 900.. the hash rate wont go down by much..
> 
> i use my own settings which are.. 1000 on the memory.. minus 200 on the core and %61 power with the fans at 80%..
> 
> trog


80%, thats quite a bit isn't it?
considering the core clock is barely running.

although I suppose the memory must get quite hot at +1000mhz, especially if it's 24/7


----------



## trog100 (Mar 31, 2021)

i have two cards in one machine.. the top card runs hotter which is why i have 80% fan speed.. but i dont run them any faster than i have to..

my gpu was hitting 85 C.. but each case will vary..70 C isnt a bad target to aim for.. the power setting is quite critical its more of a try it and see thing..

my 2080ti is doing 59 m/sh on 159 watts.. close to a 3060ti but it use 30 watts more..

trog


----------



## Carsomyr (Mar 31, 2021)

trog100 said:


> i have two cards in one machine.. the top card runs hotter which is why i have 80% fan speed.. but i dont run them any faster than i have to..
> 
> my gpu was hitting 85 C.. but each case will vary..70 C isnt a bad target to aim for.. the power setting is quite critical its more of a try it and see thing..
> 
> ...


That's odd, mine doesn't go over 48c degrees. 

I've got mine at (msi ab settings) 
-200 CC
+1000 MEM CLOCK 
POWER TARGET  = 58
FAN @ 55%
and my card gpu temp doesn't go beyond 41c degrees 

This being said my CASE is an open air case. 

For now I'm getting 58.5 MH/S at 150w
I can do 60mh/s at 140w but that would require overclocking the memory further and lowering the fan speed which I don't like


----------



## milewski1015 (Mar 31, 2021)

trog100 said:


> i have two cards in one machine.. the top card runs hotter


This is likely because its fans are pulling in warm air that's radiating off of the second card. If there's not a lot of space between the two cards, that could lead to the top card being choked off a bit too


----------



## trog100 (Mar 31, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> This is likely because its fans are pulling in warm air that's radiating off of the second card. If there's not a lot of space between the two cards, that could lead to the top card being choked off a bit too



yes the top card is pulling in air already heated by the bottom card plus if the gap is too narrow the top cards fans get choked.. i have both case sides off and the two cards wedged apart as far as is reasonably possible.. they are as cool as its possible to get them.. its just a downside with more than one card in a normal type case..

i run two like this.. plus one 8 card mining rig.. i am currently getting 640 m/sh in total..

i dont like running fans at over 80% but 3080 cards can be a pain to keep the memory cool enough..

trog


----------



## Carsomyr (Apr 1, 2021)

trog100 said:


> yes the top card is pulling in air already heated by the bottom card plus if the gap is too narrow the top cards fans get choked.. i have both case sides off and the two cards wedged apart as far as is reasonably possible.. they are as cool as its possible to get them.. its just a downside with more than one card in a normal type case..
> 
> i run two like this.. plus one 8 card mining rig.. i am currently getting 640 m/sh in total..
> 
> ...



yeah in my case I'm kinda late to the cyrpto mining party. Stocks of rtx 3080 are impossible to find


----------



## trog100 (Apr 1, 2021)

i like 3060ti cards.. both my 3080 cards are problematic keeping the memory temps below 106 C.. they throttle at 110 C

stock of all gpus are impossible to find unless you are prepared to pay ebay prices..

i think most of them end up on ebay at whatever people are prepared to pay for them..

trog


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2021)

Nicehash is safe, they openly and bluntly just take like 3% of your mining overall.

dont use their optimise stuff however, as its basically preset overclocks and they're not gunna be finetuned at all... do your own overclock (or underclock!) that works with temps you're happy with

Like i'm mining on my 3090, and i dropped from 110MH/s to 90MH/s because i set -500 on the ram, which took 10C off (waterblock incoming)
a postive memory OC sets the ram temps up and the fans become screamers


----------



## Dinnercore (Apr 1, 2021)

My 2080 Super is probably not 1:1 comparable to a 2080ti but I ran my card maxed out on +1500 memory since the day I got it. It's been mining for a few months now and I hate that I get limited by the slider.

If you are worried about temps, maybe you can monitor your memory temp with the latest GPU-Z version? It shows the memory temp for my 2080S.


----------



## Carsomyr (Apr 6, 2021)

Dinnercore said:


> My 2080 Super is probably not 1:1 comparable to a 2080ti but I ran my card maxed out on +1500 memory since the day I got it. It's been mining for a few months now and I hate that I get limited by the slider.
> 
> If you are worried about temps, maybe you can monitor your memory temp with the latest GPU-Z version? It shows the memory temp for my 2080S.


I didn't know you could monitor the memory temp wow (vram)
I'll look it up.

THREEMORE QUESTIONS. If I were to buy a rtx 3090, I'd use it for gaming and let it mine when I'm not gaming (along with the 2080 ti)

1. Is my PSU capable of handling it?
See the link below:






						Thermaltake Smart M 1200W 80+ Bronze Semi-Modular ATX 12V 2.4/EPS 12V 2.92 Power Supply SP-1200MPCBUS : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

Thermaltake Smart M 1200W 80+ Bronze Semi-Modular ATX 12V 2.4/EPS 12V 2.92 Power Supply SP-1200MPCBUS : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				




2. What would be the max SAFE 24/7 temps I want to see for my vram?

3. Are my pcie extender +/riser cables going to be a problem? (I hear stuff about fire hazard... But I think they're sata risers or whatnot)

See pictures below:


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2021)

As someone mining on a 3090, i have advice

1. I'm doing it with room to spare on a 750W PSU (but i'm ryzen, not intels watt monster)
2. You'll need to underclock the GPU clocks and VRAM to mine without the fans screaming at you
3. you'll end up spending time and money cooling that VRAM

3090's Tjunction often sit around 105C at stock while mining and set the fans to screamo settings to keep it there, depending on the model you get replacing the thermal pads or adding extra cooling could be really annoying

I slapped $50 of copper heatsinks on the backplate of my card and still run negative 500Mhz to keep the VRAM under 100C


----------



## Carsomyr (Apr 6, 2021)

Mussels said:


> As someone mining on a 3090, i have advice
> 
> 1. I'm doing it with room to spare on a 750W PSU (but i'm ryzen, not intels watt monster)
> 2. You'll need to underclock the GPU clocks and VRAM to mine without the fans screaming at you
> ...



Yeah my case is an open air case with plenty of room for air flow. The rtx 3090 memory really gets this hot? 

My rtx 2080 ti never gets near that hot... That being said, my pc is in the basement where the room temp is lower


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2021)

Carsomyr said:


> Yeah my case is an open air case with plenty of room for air flow. The rtx 3090 memory really gets this hot?
> 
> My rtx 2080 ti never gets near that hot... That being said, my pc is in the basement where the room temp is lower


yes, the GPU runs cool but the VRAM runs insanely hot when mining - i've got watercooling come in for the backplate, just for that stupid overheating VRAM


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 6, 2021)

I had to redo the thermal pads on my card to keep the vram from cooking.  Look at the Vram temps -- although the 2xxx series didn't use gddr6x which runs hotter than my 10 core running cinebench in the texas sun.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Apr 6, 2021)

avoid nicehash they are hard to cashout with


----------



## Macadamia (Apr 6, 2021)

Dinnercore said:


> My 2080 Super is probably not 1:1 comparable to a 2080ti but I ran my card maxed out on +1500 memory since the day I got it. It's been mining for a few months now and I hate that I get limited by the slider.
> 
> If you are worried about temps, maybe you can monitor your memory temp with the latest GPU-Z version? It shows the memory temp for my 2080S.


Same problem with my laptop's GPU.
Until someone finds a way to get past this +1500 limit in MSI Afterburner, I use nVidia Inspector to run the memory at +1690 (was working at +1710MHz stable, but I like to play it safe).

Also, I know my VRAMS have heatpipes on them in the laptop, and my Junction Temperatures max at 71°C while the Core runs at 64°C. But on desktop cards I believe it is harder to control the Junction Temp unless you add cooling to your VRAM


----------



## Carsomyr (Apr 6, 2021)

Well according to gpuz after 7 hours of mining I see 57 degrees Celsius is the highest temp the memory went to (mem temp sensor on gpuz) 
Core max has been 42.3 Celsius. 

This is ok MSI AFTER BURNER with the following settings
-200mhz Core clock 
- 58% power target 
- 0 manual modification to voltage 
- memory overclock is +1200mhz (I know my card can handle 1500mhz stable in some scenarios (mining is one). 
- fan speed is set manually to 65%. Tried 55% temps reach 60c when using 55% fan speed. 

I even tried +1500mhz on the memory in msi AB and I'm still stable without error messages during mining (currently sitting at 62.80 mh/s) 

I'm really surprised with how well the memory overclock on the rtx 2080 ti


----------



## Macadamia (Apr 6, 2021)

Well that never was a cheap basic card ;-)


----------



## trog100 (Apr 6, 2021)

its the gddr6x memory on the 3090 and 3080 cards that is the problem.. but then again its that memory that produces the extra M/sh... 

in some ways i prefer a couple of 3070 or 3060ti cards.. they run nice and cool with no over heating problems.. 60 m/sh as opposed to 100 m/sh or close.. two of them (120 m/sh) also use about the same power as one 3080..

trog


----------



## roborocket (Aug 28, 2021)

trog100 said:


> i have two cards in one machine.. the top card runs hotter which is why i have 80% fan speed.. but i dont run them any faster than i have to..
> 
> my gpu was hitting 85 C.. but each case will vary..70 C isnt a bad target to aim for.. the power setting is quite critical its more of a try it and see thing..
> 
> ...


Trog,
Are your 2080 tis founders editions? Recently started mining on my Asus Rog Strix 2080 ti, and was looking at throwing another on my Asus x570-e MB, but there would only be a couple of cm of space between the fans on the top card and the backplate of the bottom card, which seems less than ideal as I’m all air cooled at this point. The Asus cards renewed on Amazon are running substantially cheaper than the FE cards. Thanks.


----------



## trog100 (Aug 28, 2021)

roborocket said:


> Trog,
> Are your 2080 tis founders editions? Recently started mining on my Asus Rog Strix 2080 ti, and was looking at throwing another on my Asus x570-e MB, but there would only be a couple of cm of space between the fans on the top card and the backplate of the bottom card, which seems less than ideal as I’m all air cooled at this point. The Asus cards renewed on Amazon are running substantially cheaper than the FE cards. Thanks.



i wedge mine apart with a spacer of the right size on the back edge of the cards.. any extra space you gain between the two cards helps.. 

trog


----------



## roborocket (Aug 28, 2021)

D


trog100 said:


> i wedge mine apart with a spacer of the right size on the back edge of the cards.. any extra space you gain between the two cards helps..
> 
> trog


Do you have a photo of that set up with the spacer? Also any advice if I decide to get a founder’s edition on whether that should be the top or the bottom card since the founders is a blower and the Asus is an open fan card? My instinct suggests the founders should go on the bottom so it pulls in a minimal amount of exhausted heat from the Asus.


----------



## trog100 (Aug 28, 2021)

roborocket said:


> D
> 
> Do you have a photo of that set up with the spacer? Also any advice if I decide to get a founder’s edition on whether that should be the top or the bottom card since the founders is a blower and the Asus is an open fan card? My instinct suggests the founders should go on the bottom so it pulls in a minimal amount of exhausted heat from the Asus.



the top card will always run hotter..the open fan card pulls pre-heated air from the back plate of the bottom cared.. the lack of a gap between them makes it worse..

lightly wedging something between them is a kludge but it helps.. it just keeps the two cards apart better.. anything the right size will do..

i dont have a founders card so i dont know how that fits in.. try them both ways round see which works best..

trog


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 28, 2021)

Nicehash will take a nice cut, but it's user friendly. Running a card 24/7 obviously speeds up degradation (how much and how quickly no one can say).

Also Ether is going PoS in December (or at least a difficulty bomb will occur then in preparation for PoS). Meaning it will be basically unmineable for any kind of profit once that happens. And considering that's the only coin worth a damn that can be GPU mined, gotta ask yourself if the maybe $100 you'll make between now and then (after electricity) is worth degrading a solid card during a massive silicon shortage.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 29, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> Nicehash will take a nice cut, but it's user friendly. Running a card 24/7 obviously speeds up degradation (how much and how quickly no one can say).
> 
> Also Ether is going PoS in December (or at least a difficulty bomb will occur then in preparation for PoS). Meaning it will be basically unmineable for any kind of profit once that happens. And considering that's the only coin worth a damn that can be GPU mined, gotta ask yourself if the maybe $100 you'll make between now and then (after electricity) is worth degrading a solid card during a massive silicon shortage.


nicehash doesnt take much these days, its 1% and then fees when you transfer - but if you do it at a quiet time, those transfer fees are very low (or free, to coinbase)


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 29, 2021)

Mussels said:


> nicehash doesnt take much these days, its 1% and then fees when you transfer - but if you do it at a quiet time, those transfer fees are very low (or free, to coinbase)



Interesting, I haven't used nicehash in awhile. Switched to nsfminer awhile ago and do that when idling


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2021)

Nicehash works for me as the payout is in BTC, which i prefer - and i'm small scale so 1% means nothing


----------



## Hardcore Games (Aug 30, 2021)

Avoid nicehash

others are more reputable


----------

